# Video on Navi display 5 series w/navigation



## stoogefan (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi,

I am a newbie to the Bimmer fest site. I just purchased a BMW 5-Series (525) with Navigation. Has anyone added the capability to watch DVD's or TV to the display. I come from a former acura world with video on navi added to their factory navigation (aftermarket. I am now BMW owner forever. "The Ultimate Driving experience". ANy help or info is appreciated.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

stoogefan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a newbie to the Bimmer fest site. I just purchased a BMW 5-Series (525) with Navigation. Has anyone added the capability to watch DVD's or TV to the display. I come from a former acura world with video on navi added to their factory navigation (aftermarket. I am now BMW owner forever. "The Ultimate Driving experience". ANy help or info is appreciated.


I installed a factory OEM kit buying parts from Pacific BMW. I then had my kit modified by NAVTV.com. I'm VERY foggy on this as it was '01 (yipes! almost four years!) or so when I did it.

I later bought a cable from tovonnav.com (or something like that) because I broke my cables in the trunk.

Oh, and welcome to the fest!


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

stoogefan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a newbie to the Bimmer fest site. I just purchased a BMW 5-Series (525) with Navigation. Has anyone added the capability to watch DVD's or TV to the display. I come from a former acura world with video on navi added to their factory navigation (aftermarket. I am now BMW owner forever. "The Ultimate Driving experience". ANy help or info is appreciated.


Visit TV on Nav as they have integrated the channel and volume controls from the steering wheel. They also sell the DVD player but you can get any aftermarket brand (Audiovox, etc ) for playback. I have had the unit in my 540 for two years now and works fine. You can also get the bypass adapter which lets you switch on/off the video in motion feature.


----------

